
Show HN: Tiny Tiny RSS CloudFormation Template - Bellyache5
https://gitlab.com/chrisbelyea/aws_tt-rss
======
Bellyache5
I've been using TT-RSS ([https://tt-rss.org](https://tt-rss.org)) as my RSS
feed reader for years. There are other ways to deploy it, but this is a simple
CFN template I built to deploy a scalable TT-RSS service in AWS.

